# Hard to find valve for copressor (UK).



## nemo1966 (8 mo ago)

Got a compressor with a double ported fill valve. This valve leaks and I need to find replacements. The company I originally bough the unit from are terrible - (I would never buy from them again). <Company name deleted>

Anyway it's this one, which is double ported for the fill. I can find single ported versions easily, but not this type. Can anyone point me in the right direction?











thanks


----------

